# Oh, happy day :)



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm going to be adding a few new little friends to my wild discus tank this afternoon (fingers crossed) ......wonder, wonder, wonder, what they could be


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay - maybe I jumped the gun just a bit........Maybe NOT today  

Charles - YOU ARE KILLIN' ME!!!!!! :bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

:lol: Tsk, tsk, tsk


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Okay - maybe I jumped the gun just a bit........Maybe NOT today
> 
> Charles - YOU ARE KILLIN' ME!!!!!! :bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:


I'm not bringing the knife fish in till tomorrow


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I can bring my 8" JD by to make you happy.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL, suspense is good for you. The wait makes it that much sweeter when you get them home.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

target said:


> LOL, suspense is good for you. The wait makes it that much sweeter when you get them home.


Oh, Daniel.....trust me.....

This is gonna be SWEET  :bigsmile:


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

finally, my big panaque 12" found a home...

I am trying to talk her into getting the adonis as well.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I can bring my 8" JD by to make you happy.


Gary, just WHAT IS IT with you and 8" fish???!!!!! Is EVERYTHING you see eight inches long ??????!!!!!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> finally, my big panaque 12" found a home...
> 
> I am trying to talk her into getting the adonis as well.


And this 12" is probably more like 8"!!!!!!
Sorry, Chuck - couldn't resist


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Gary, just WHAT IS IT with you and 8" fish???!!!!! Is EVERYTHING you see eight inches long ??????!!!!!! :lol::lol::lol:


The magic measurement is 6" isn't it?

Actually, if you don't want the JD, the Chocolate Cichlid is 10". Go BIG or Go HOME! W00t!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Gary, just WHAT IS IT with you and 8" fish???!!!!! Is EVERYTHING you see eight inches long ??????!!!!!! :lol::lol::lol:


For sure the knife fish is bigger than 8" and I say go for the adonis


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I love the title of this post. 
Can't wait to see what happens next.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

If a meteorite should come crashing through my ceiling this evening, missing my precious dog Ember, but barrelling squarely down on me, I will die a VERY happy woman indeed :bigsmile:

Thank you SO MUCH Charles for my new little friends. It was good to see them for however short a time before they went into the driftwood. I don't expect I'll be seeing much of them ever again  Ah, right - THAT'S why I haven't kept zebras for over a year....... Please thank whomever you got them from for understanding the demands of a very demanding woman 

It was a lot of fun showing off the tanks to you. You seemed to get a surprise out of every single one of them. I'm glad you liked the wilds - I'm very proud of them. Now if only my fish teacher would extend his damn travel bubble one of these days and see them in person.....


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Just as I expected, I sat down infront of my wild tank this morning to have my coffee with the discus and I saw absolutely NONE of the four little striped guys in my tank  Everyone else is looking mighty good today so I'm not going to worry too much.......too much that is


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

lol, I have 13 plecos in my tank and if I am lucky get to see 2 or 3 each day. Gary told me that a hidden pleco is a happy pleco.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

i see if I can talk to your teacher  I am sure he wants to see how you hand tame those pancake fish.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup, hiding pleco is a happy pleco. Only problems I've ever had are the ones not hiding. My L152 appears to have grown every time I see it, which is about once a month.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I haven't seen more than a tiny piece of the side of the 3 L201's I have since I added the rocks to my tank. Guess they are very happy


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats on the new babies!!!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

...........


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't. I even offer him free fish and my service to take him there. But his will is too strong.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Offer him another knife fish or razorback turtle. I heard those go well with designer discus!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Kidnap him and blindfold him. Best way. I hear you can get 5 or6 years in the big house for that though!!


----------

